

/var/tmp/xmas.txt, each unix cmd could only be used once - bemmu
http://media.tkk.fi/en/xmas-party-2009/unix-shell-challenge.html

======
zephjc
This reminds me of "Eastern Polish Christmas Tree Notation":
<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/6/1/43942/41236>

~~~
blasdel
Eastern Polish Christmas Tree Notation _is the default formatting style_ for
Objective-C method invocation, with widespread editor support!

------
andrewcooke
"echo" isn't a command?

~~~
cduan
In some shells (such as tcsh) it is a built-in command like "if" or "cd".

~~~
andrewcooke
yeah, i wondered about that (in bash it's /bin/echo, fwiw - i looked).

~~~
thwarted
Huh? /bin/echo is an executable, all shells should invoke that binary when
given a path to it. In bash, echo is a builtin (it appears in the SHELL
BUILTIN COMMANDS section of the man page between disown and enable).

    
    
      bash$ echo --help # the builtin
      --help
      bash$ /bin/echo --help # the executable
      Usage: /bin/echo [SHORT-OPTION]... [STRING]...
        or:  /bin/echo LONG-OPTION
      Echo the STRING(s) to standard output.
      (and a bunch of other GNU help text)

~~~
andrewcooke
ah, ok. that makes sense. i just did "which echo" without thinking enough....

~~~
tome
Try "type echo".

If "which" is not a builtin (which it isn't in bash, but is in zsh) then it
can't tell you about builtins!

